# 3 Goldfishes in a bowl got bigger home and few other companions



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

Dear Everyone,

The 8 gal biorb is now home to a male betta fish named Azula. The 3 guys (Alpha, Beta & Gamma) got a 100-gal home but got four more companions -- fantails this time: Popeye, Titan, Snow white and Beauty Queen. We don't know how to sex them but hopefully the names match. They are all around 1 1/2 inch now.

I read warning notes on keeping common goldfish with fancy ones, but these guys are hard to resist. They are so adorable. Hopefully they grow to be good buddies. 7 in 100 gal (perhaps 90 because we don't fill to brim) hopefully would be fine.

Azula in 8 gal orb seems to be a very lonely betta fish -- gotta give him a girlfriend next month 

Happy fish keeping...


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It is nice that everything has turned out so well for everyone.  
You may have to watch that the common goldfish don't eat all of the food and inadvertently force starvation upon the fancy goldfish.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

i agree with calmer here. watch the fancies get their food.

also dont give the male betta a female, he'll likely kill her with attention. and there aint no escape in a small round glass container.

sounds like the goldfish got a great home!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

aww....that's awesome!!! 
are you gonna post some pics? if you want to try to get some pics for us (please!) wait till night, turn the room lights, camera flash and tv off and the tank light on. bet you never thought you'd have a huge tank like that!


----------



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, we noticed common goldfish and the comet swim fast while the fantails wiggle gracefully. I guess we got to get more of those hoop feeders to set more feeding station so the old guys wouldn't gobble all the foods.

Will try some shots and post soon. You're right, bluekrissyspikes, huge tank was unthinkable. We got that one posted at kijiji -- took awhile to decide but with all the extra goodies from previous set-up plus it fits nicely on a corner next to a home workstation, it turned out very good. We planted few java ferns, anubias and moneywort. 

So a girlfriend for the betta is not a good idea? But he's kind of lonely, does not eat and just hover once in a while. We planted the orb with cabomba and anubias and put a little 50 watt heater too. Temp is now around 23C. Hopefully he is just still recovering from a crampy small cup from store


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

male betta(sorry, not guppy duh) aren't really very social. he isn't eating? sometimes they are not very healthy when you get them and there isn't anything you can do for them. some are just 'lazy'. what are you feeding him? are his fins looking healthy?


----------



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

The betta seems to be okay by now, swims more but still not eating much. Is a pellet a day just okay? Fins seems to be okay, no tear or something like that, but it appears a bit paler than we first got it. I read sometimes they dye fish  maybe that's what got into him. Hopefully he gets better and happier.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

one pellet is better than nothing. i'm not sure as i never bothered to feed any of my betta pellets. i just fed them carnivore flakes mixed with regular fish flakes because they lived in my main tank. i doubt he was dyed but he could have been fed colour enhanced food. getting pale is usually a sign of stress though. sometimes they just look different once they are settled in. maybe a water change will help. he could be constipated as well. feeding them a boiled, skinned pea weekly is good for them.

no pics yet?


----------



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

Dear bluekrissyspikes,

No pics yet -- how do we get close-up photos of these guys? They swim fast and get blur at best even at high speed shutter  not camera savvy but we'll try more shots.

Sad news -- Beauty passed away this morning. She had swim bladder two days ago and we put her into infirmary bowl and fed peas, but sadly no longer this morning. No proper burial, just flushed quickly  

The other guys seems to be doing well.

Azula the betta is still not eating but he seems to be fine and swimming ok.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

aww... sorry for your loss.  it's always sad to see one go through the porcelain gates. 

it's hard to get good pics, i know. it takes practice. i don't really do much close ups because it's easier to get them with tank shots. if you are trying to get the whole tank, do what i suggested earlier. for getting a shot of a specific fish, i just point and shoot with the flash on. i'm no photographer though, and sometimes the colours come out looking a bit strange. keep trying. aquatic photography is an art.


----------



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, facies are fun until they get torubles. Snow white caught the bladder problem as well. She is in the infirmary bowl  sad, sad...


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

she may do better if you leave her in the tank. the bowl will be small and she'll have trouble getting oxygen and will likely have to deal with an amonia spike. i wish i could help you more but i don't know much about it. 
maybe try posting a question about treatment here. http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=131
not sure what the rules are on here about posting links, but this is where i usually ask questions because there are a lot more members there and you can usually get answers almost right away


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

There seems to be some good information on this site: 
http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquariumfish/board/Topic171709-21-1.aspx
Hope this helps.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

how is your goldie doing?


----------



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

Dear bluekrissyspikes,

Sad to say snow white joined beauty queen due to swim bladder issue. The rest are happily doing fine, so is the betta in orb. Seems the big tank will stay with the current residents: 1 commet, 2 commons and 2 fantails. Seems they are all getting along good.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

ah..that's too bad. it's good that the others are doing well. i love the fantails


----------

